# Your Breakfast in Thailand



## Serendipity2

And now to the mundane! 

There is a HUGE difference visiting Thailand as a tourist and actually living there. In my many visits to Thailand I've stayed at hotels and breakfast was almost always included with the room. When it wasn't I usually had breakfast in the hotel before starting the day. 

I would think most expats living in Thailand would have breakfast in your home rather than going out. Perhaps not! 

I though it might be helpful to do a mini-survey to find out what people had for breakfast such as bacon & eggs, pancakes, dry cereal, fruit, milk, tea, coffee and whether most here on this site ate at home or went out for breakfast. 

If you have breakfast at home is fresh milk available? [preferrably low fat] I've not seen many moo cows in Thailand, though I have seen a lot of water buffalo but doubt they milk those critters! [they tend to look rather ornery - and that's when they're in a good mood] So if any would venture to offer their breakfast habits it would be appreciated.  

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Fresh milk available in the 7-11s, though I've wondered before at its lead content, given the number of mangy critters I've seen cropping the grass along the sides of the main roads!

Personally I rarely eat out, although you can get a 'Full American' (Thai style) in CM for around 100 bt in a Thai establishment, a fair bit more in the farang places usually. At home I vary between some strange rice dish or other the gf produces, or if I've had enough rice to last me a month, I'll settle for a plateful of mangoes, pineapple, and shamPOO (forget what fruit that is in English) etc. Occasionally I'll do some toast, or make myself a bacon sandwich. No fixed habits, I prefer it that way! 

Tea, rather than that watery stuff Americans call coffee, though!

The bacon from the 7-11 is pretty bad (mostly fat), but there are some wholesale sources that sell the decent stuff quite cheaply. Eggs no problem.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Fresh milk available in the 7-11s, though I've wondered before at its lead content, given the number of mangy critters I've seen cropping the grass along the sides of the main roads!
> 
> Personally I rarely eat out, although you can get a 'Full American' (Thai style) in CM for around 100 bt in a Thai establishment, a fair bit more in the farang places usually. At home I vary between some strange rice dish or other the gf produces, or if I've had enough rice to last me a month, I'll settle for a plateful of mangoes, pineapple, and shamPOO (forget what fruit that is in English) etc. Occasionally I'll do some toast, or make myself a bacon sandwich. No fixed habits, I prefer it that way!
> 
> Tea, rather than that watery stuff Americans call coffee, though!
> 
> The bacon from the 7-11 is pretty bad (mostly fat), but there are some wholesale sources that sell the decent stuff quite cheaply. Eggs no problem.



frogblogger,

Fresh fruit, milk [if low fat] and tea would do nicely for me. Maybe an occasional sweet roll! I rarely eat bacon and eggs but do like them. And sausage - so long as it's not English. My forays into British cuisine, including "bangers" was not good - ALL fat. Yuk! I've no clue what shamPOO is but hope it tastes better than shampoo. A 100 THB breakfast is pretty spendy. I hope to not pay that much for dinner - let along breakfast or lunch. Thanks for the post! 

I'm guessing virtually all apartments/condos do have refrigerators and stoves to cook or prepare meals. How about microwaves? That appliance is a bachelor's best friend! Make several meals at a time, freeze or refrigerate most and eat as needed. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> frogblogger,
> 
> Fresh fruit, milk [if low fat] and tea would do nicely for me. Maybe an occasional sweet roll! I rarely eat bacon and eggs but do like them. And sausage - so long as it's not English. My forays into British cuisine, including "bangers" was not good - ALL fat. Yuk! I've no clue what shamPOO is but hope it tastes better than shampoo. A 100 THB breakfast is pretty spendy. I hope to not pay that much for dinner - let along breakfast or lunch. Thanks for the post!
> 
> I'm guessing virtually all apartments/condos do have refrigerators and stoves to cook or prepare meals. How about microwaves? That appliance is a bachelor's best friend! Make several meals at a time, freeze or refrigerate most and eat as needed.
> 
> Serendipity2


Chom-POO (emphasis on the poo, falling tone) ... just remembered, it's a bell-shaped fruit called a rose-apple - but doesn't taste anything like an apple to me. My gf feeds me a whole variety of fruit all day long when I'm out there, I used to think you could get a good range of fresh fruits in Provence, but it doesn't compare to the delicious tropical offerings.

Ah the British breakfast - solid grease. Tastes ok, but I can never eat anything for the rest of the day! 

Easy enough to eat cheaply, but I'm a lazy cook, and there are so many tasty buys from the food stalls...

The cheapo condos I've seen have just had a small fridge, and a couple of gas rings, no microwave, no oven - small freezer compartment in the fridge.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Chom-POO (emphasis on the poo, falling tone) ... just remembered, it's a bell-shaped fruit called a rose-apple - but doesn't taste anything like an apple to me. My gf feeds me a whole variety of fruit all day long when I'm out there, I used to think you could get a good range of fresh fruits in Provence, but it doesn't compare to the delicious tropical offerings.
> 
> Ah the British breakfast - solid grease. Tastes ok, but I can never eat anything for the rest of the day!
> 
> Easy enough to eat cheaply, but I'm a lazy cook, and there are so many tasty buys from the food stalls...
> 
> The cheapo condos I've seen have just had a small fridge, and a couple of gas rings, no microwave, no oven - small freezer compartment in the fridge.



frogblogger, 

I know the fruit in Thailand is nearly year-around for many. I"ve had the best pineapple in my life up in the mountains while visiting one of the hill tribes. It as sweet - not the usual acidity that pineapples usually have. 

I hope a "cheapo" condo/apartment is less than THB10,000. Or, rather, for THB 10,000 one can get reasonable digs! I would guess another THB 3,000-4000 for water/HS Internet/electricity et al. Sound in the ballpark? 

I enjoy eating at food stalls during the days and evenings. The one near the band shell use to give a heck of a good meal for about THB75 or a bit more but that's been about 8 years ago so it's probably higher now.

You're dead-on regarding Brit breakfasts. No wonder the Brits are so tough - takes one tough mother to down those "bangers" and not upchuck. Ah, and the cold toast. Well, the tea and marmalade were good. First rate actually. 

Your gf feeds you fruit? I thought [not that it's any of my business] that you were hog-tied and married. Or is she just your significant 'other'? Inquiring busy body minds want to know! Into every life a little rain must fall.  

Doesn't the chompoo or rose apple taste a bit like a pear with similar texture? The Japanese pear-apple does and it's very good. Sweet but not too sweet, crisp and crunchy with a lovely flavor. Looks and is shaped like an apple but the skin color is nearly that of Kiwi fruit. And it's expensive. 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Couple of beautiful Girls. That's the best breakfast. Sets me up for the day.
Viagra on toast is good too........


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Couple of beautiful Girls. That's the best breakfast. Sets me up for the day.
> Viagra on toast is good too........



King Silk,

You've told us you have THREE girls. And you make them sleep on the floor. 

Are the 'couple of girls' you're referring to bipeds rather than quadrupeds? As for me, I prefer my girls in a nice cozy bed. Hold the Viagra and toast - one lovely is just perfect!


----------



## Guest

I've been back in France since end December. April now, and we're only just beginning to get fresh local fruit again - just strawberries so far. I've missed the real thing so much, everything imported frozen just tastes like cardboard. You've not eaten a real banana until you've tried one that's been picked just over the hill somewhere. When I lived for a while in Morocco during a late teens period of bumming around, I picked my first fresh banana. It was like eating one for the first time... know just what you mean about the pineapple. Chompoo? - that's the one, sweet but not too much, crunchy - but not expensive in LoS.

I think you'd be stretching it a bit at 75 baht at the Kalare, but it's still possible if you just have the simplest meat and rice dish, with water. Great food, but it's not the cheapest place to eat in town. 

As mentioned before, the cheapest condos in CM are around 5/6000 in town, at the aging Night Bazaar Condos or similar. I could live there for a few months if I were single, but long-term I think I would want somewhere fresher and better equipped. As I have to go back to France next December, I've decided to rent again this time around, and will be looking for a condo or small house myself, big enough for three, for six months. 

As for breakfasts, here in France I always go for the continental style, just fresh bread and locally made Apricot etc jams, possibly a croissant if I'm feeling rich! British breakfasts are a thing of the past, for the days when my stomach could handle pretty much anything. Not any more!


----------



## Hephesus

Beautiful Bananas were grown here on crete, small and yellow and curved, wirh a floavour that was just too good, then came the EU and said they were too small and too yellow and too curved. Funny no one said anything about their flavour. So now we have the universal non smelling non tasting banana here. One more thing I will not miss when leaving here for there.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> I've been back in France since end December. April now, and we're only just beginning to get fresh local fruit again - just strawberries so far. I've missed the real thing so much, everything imported frozen just tastes like cardboard. You've not eaten a real banana until you've tried one that's been picked just over the hill somewhere. When I lived for a while in Morocco during a late teens period of bumming around, I picked my first fresh banana. It was like eating one for the first time... know just what you mean about the pineapple. Chompoo? - that's the one, sweet but not too much, crunchy - but not expensive in LoS.
> 
> Yes my gf feeds me, or rather my wife2B, the plan is for marriage in August/September. We have a daughter already. W2B was quite happy to carry on as now, but the reason she's not with me in France is because the French are getting more and more difficult with visas, and once married it's problem solved as far as that's concerned. Not the money grabbing sort fortunately which suits me! - doesn't want the big village marriage thing, just a quiet do in Chiang Mai... we've got another four years of spending half the year in CM, half in France, before we can stay permanently in Thailand, so it's the way to go.
> 
> I think you'd be stretching it a bit at 75 baht at the Kalare, but it's still possible if you just have the simplest meat and rice dish, with water. Great food, but it's not the cheapest place to eat in town.
> 
> As mentioned before, the cheapest condos in CM are around 5/6000 in town, at the aging Night Bazaar Condos or similar. I could live there for a few months if I were single, but long-term I think I would want somewhere fresher and better equipped. As I have to go back to France next December, I've decided to rent again this time around, and will be looking for a condo or small house myself, big enough for three, for six months.
> 
> As for breakfasts, here in France I always go for the continental style, just fresh bread and locally made Apricot etc jams, possibly a croissant if I'm feeling rich! British breakfasts are a thing of the past, for the days when my stomach could handle pretty much anything. Not any more!



frogblogger,

Congratulations on the W2B Hold off on then nuptials until October and I'd love to attend!  

It sounds like France is much like the USA when it comes to visas. We allow millions of illegals to invade our country every year. The illegals mostly have no intention of learning English or becoming citizens and I suspect many if not most are an infrastructure for the distribution of illegal drugs from Mexico yet our government does nothing. But the 'good' news is it keeps the cost of illegal drugs cheap and stimulates the economy. 

We're pretty lucky here with regard to fresh fruit. We have a good selection of fruit year around - in season from California, Florida and the southwest and in the off seasons we get a lot from Central and South America - mostly Ecuador, Chili, Costa Rica and Mexico but the fruit I've had in Thailand was very, very good. 

If the cheapest condos are around THB 5-6000 I should be in fairly good shape. I want to rent for awhile to see if Chiang Mai is where I would like to 'permanently' retire. I also hope to visit Chiang Rai and perhaps another place or two before I decide to buy. Like marriage, buy in haste - repent in leisure. It's easy to buy but sometimes much harder to sell. 

Loved fresh croissants when I was in France. I didn't try their apricot jam but I'm sure it's good. If not the Brits have great marmalade! 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk

Serendipity2 said:


> King Silk,
> 
> You've told us you have THREE girls. And you make them sleep on the floor.
> 
> Are the 'couple of girls' you're referring to *bipeds* rather than quadrupeds? As for me, I prefer my girls in a nice cozy bed. Hold the Viagra and toast - one lovely is just perfect!


Of course S2! What you take me for old bean? 

Doggie is good, but NOT with Pooches.......Love 'em but NOT like that!


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> We're pretty lucky here with regard to fresh fruit. We have a good selection of fruit year around - in season from California, Florida and the southwest and in the off seasons we get a lot from Central and South America - mostly Ecuador, Chili, Costa Rica and Mexico but the fruit I've had in Thailand was very, very good.
> 
> If the cheapest condos are around THB 5-6000 I should be in fairly good shape. I want to rent for awhile to see if Chiang Mai is where I would like to 'permanently' retire. I also hope to visit Chiang Rai and perhaps another place or two before I decide to buy. Like marriage, buy in haste - repent in leisure. It's easy to buy but sometimes much harder to sell.
> 
> Loved fresh croissants when I was in France. I didn't try their apricot jam but I'm sure it's good. If not the Brits have great marmalade!
> 
> Serendipity2


Fresh fruit is obtainable in France out of season, I just object to paying the increasingly high prices. And what they call 'fresh' is debatable. Picked green and kept in the cooler for weeks, and you end up with bananas like Hephesus was describing - tasteless. (Hephesus, my first banana picked off the tree was exactly as you described - tiny, very curved, but absolutely delicious. Always makes me laugh to see the tourists in the markets in France turning their noses up at the slightest blemish on a fruit or vegetable. They've grown accustomed to perfect packaging, the contents are almost irrelevant)...

Rentals S2? I'm edging towards a small detached house rental, two beds, around 8,000 pm. Some good deals available in the moo bahns. Ten mins by tuk tuk into town, but that's not so bad.

I'm sorting out the basic ceremony when I get to CM, you're welcome to come to the 'party' if it happens in October! It'll be a relatively quiet affair though, MIL2B wants the whole hog, [cynicism] probably cos she wants the cash part [/cynicism] - but that's just tough. 

Apricot jam? This is apricot country where I live, in the south. Plus figs, cherries, melons, olives, and of course grapes. Most of which will be in season while I'm in Thailand, so my tenants will eat all of mine! Croissants are great, but a single one can cost as much as a euro these days, so once staple food is no longer something you buy without thinking. A fresh baguette goes a lot further.


----------



## Hephesus

Sorry to digress but it a'int worh a new thread, I heard that Tuk Tuks had become expensive,. When there 25 years ago the 4 of us would take one each and pay the drivers to race (ha ) to our next tourist spot, the winner was paid double.


----------



## Guest

Hephesus said:


> Sorry to digress but it a'int worh a new thread, I heard that Tuk Tuks had become expensive,. When there 25 years ago the 4 of us would take one each and pay the drivers to race (ha ) to our next tourist spot, the winner was paid double.


Dunno, could be worth a new thread on transport costs... otherwise this conversation could become something of a dog's breakfast 

In Chiang Mai, 40 or 50 baht across the centre of town (anything up to ten minute trip say), 80 to 100 baht to the outskirts/ringroad area (15 minutes +). How does that compare in real terms?


----------



## KhwaamLap

frogblogger said:


> Dunno, could be worth a new thread on transport costs... otherwise this conversation could become something of a dog's breakfast
> 
> In Chiang Mai, 40 or 50 baht across the centre of town (anything up to ten minute trip say), 80 to 100 baht to the outskirts/ringroad area (15 minutes +). How does that compare in real terms?


Though in the Night Bazaar they will try for 100 just to get to the moat (all of about 3 mins). Farang in Night Bazaar = tourist = more money than sence and think its a good deal compared to home taxi prices etc etc etc.

When I have breakie in LoS, I either have banana pancakes (MIL makes them with desicrated coconut too - delicious) - if I can sneak out and avoid the mountain of pancakes, I love Kow Tom Goong - Sai Kai Duay (Rice porridge with dried prawns - with an egg in it) with a good sprinkle of chilli powder and nahm plaa. 
I don't like fried breakfasts (as as a non-meat eater, full English holds little appeal!) as it makes me feel sick, I often have brunch rather than breakie. Must have a coffee first thing though, only way to wake my brain up.


----------



## Serendipity2

King Silk said:


> Of course S2! What you take me for old bean?
> 
> Doggie is good, but NOT with Pooches.......Love 'em but NOT like that!




King Silk,

That's good to hear! I'm sure your three pooches heartily agree.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Fresh fruit is obtainable in France out of season, I just object to paying the increasingly high prices. And what they call 'fresh' is debatable. Picked green and kept in the cooler for weeks, and you end up with bananas like Hephesus was describing - tasteless. (Hephesus, my first banana picked off the tree was exactly as you described - tiny, very curved, but absolutely delicious. Always makes me laugh to see the tourists in the markets in France turning their noses up at the slightest blemish on a fruit or vegetable. They've grown accustomed to perfect packaging, the contents are almost irrelevant)...
> 
> Rentals S2? I'm edging towards a small detached house rental, two beds, around 8,000 pm. Some good deals available in the moo bahns. Ten mins by tuk tuk into town, but that's not so bad.
> 
> I'm sorting out the basic ceremony when I get to CM, you're welcome to come to the 'party' if it happens in October! It'll be a relatively quiet affair though, MIL2B wants the whole hog, [cynicism] probably cos she wants the cash part [/cynicism] - but that's just tough.
> 
> Apricot jam? This is apricot country where I live, in the south. Plus figs, cherries, melons, olives, and of course grapes. Most of which will be in season while I'm in Thailand, so my tenants will eat all of mine! Croissants are great, but a single one can cost as much as a euro these days, so once staple food is no longer something you buy without thinking. A fresh baguette goes a lot further.



frogblogger,

If your nuptials are delayed until October I'd love to come!  Doesn't every girl want a HUGE lavish wedding? It's her day to shine and brag a bit about the guy she 'landed' as being the best there every was or ever will be. I've rarely met one that didn't want the BIG splash but you can offer her something tangible, like a car or something else she would like [diamond ring?] instead of the huge wedding and all the guests. Hopefully Thai ladies aren't into that stupid bit of clear carbon that we in the west are obligated to present to our 'intended'. What a crock but woe be the poor smitten lad that doesn't show up with that sparkler for he shall be judged unfit and sent packing. [a near death experience avoided!] 

Sorry to hear croissants have become trendy and expensive but that seems the lot of everything we like. How about buying in 'bulk' and then zapping them in a microwave? I get bread like that - several loaves, freeze them and then toast to make it as good as any 'fresh' bread. Saves a lot of money too.

When I was in Istanbul last year I really enjoyed their breakfasts - fresh olives [green and black] toast, marmalade, tea, juice, melon and oranges - and other stuff I don't eat like hot and cold cereals. In the evening lentil soup and nice salad of fresh tomato, cucumber and thinly sliced onion in a vinaigrette dressing! Outstanding dinner!


----------



## Serendipity2

Hephesus said:


> Sorry to digress but it a'int worh a new thread, I heard that Tuk Tuks had become expensive,. When there 25 years ago the 4 of us would take one each and pay the drivers to race (ha ) to our next tourist spot, the winner was paid double.



Hephesus,

Tuk tuks in Chiang Mai twenty five years ago? I think they've only been in CM for about 10-12 years. Before that it was trishaws with pedal power. Tuk tuks are all over Bangkok of course but not up north - at least then. Or, if they were they sure weren't around Tha Phae Gate or Chiang Inn where I use to stay. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Though in the Night Bazaar they will try for 100 just to get to the moat (all of about 3 mins). Farang in Night Bazaar = tourist = more money than sence and think its a good deal compared to home taxi prices etc etc etc.
> 
> When I have breakie in LoS, I either have banana pancakes (MIL makes them with desicrated coconut too - delicious) - if I can sneak out and avoid the mountain of pancakes, I love Kow Tom Goong - Sai Kai Duay (Rice porridge with dried prawns - with an egg in it) with a good sprinkle of chilli powder and nahm plaa.
> I don't like fried breakfasts (as as a non-meat eater, full English holds little appeal!) as it makes me feel sick, I often have brunch rather than breakie. Must have a coffee first thing though, only way to wake my brain up.



KhwaamLap,

"I love Kow Tom Goong - Sai Kai Duay (Rice porridge with dried prawns - with an egg in it) with a good sprinkle of chilli powder and nahm plaa"

You HAVE gone 'bamboo' haven't you!  I'm sure it's good - have never tried it.


----------



## Hephesus

sorry if I was miss leading, tuk tuk was in BKK. It was a stupid tourist that told me of the prices in BKK I tgink he was being hit upon going by your quotes. As for breaky, staming hot porridge, just a bowl of fruit, I know that both are readily available from Tesco's. in Chiangrai


----------



## Serendipity2

Hephesus said:


> sorry if I was miss leading, tuk tuk was in BKK. It was a stupid tourist that told me of the prices in BKK I tgink he was being hit upon going by your quotes. As for breaky, staming hot porridge, just a bowl of fruit, I know that both are readily available from Tesco's. in Chiangrai


 Hephesus,

I think most if not all of the tuk tuks are gone from Bangkok. They all went to places like Chiang Mai and the sam lors [?] or trishaws which use to be the mode of transport in Chiang Mai are pretty much gone. There as a few remaining - mostly old men who can't adapt to driving a tuk tuk but they'll likely soon be gone. 

I think they chased them out of Bangkok due to the pollution - they really do stink.
Sooner or later they'll be gone unless they switch to natural gas or some other fuel to run them. I think they're two stroke engines and burn oil with the fuel - like a lawn mower does.


----------



## Guest

You're right S2 there's definitely an aging population of samlor drivers in Chiang Mai... but there are still quite a lot of them around, you would be surprised.

As for the tuktuks, I may be wrong but I thought they were mostly 4 stroke engines. I'm no expert though, and the poorly maintained ones (most of them?) really stink.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> You're right S2 there's definitely an aging population of samlor drivers in Chiang Mai... but there are still quite a lot of them around, you would be surprised.
> 
> As for the tuktuks, I may be wrong but I thought they were mostly 4 stroke engines. I'm no expert though, and the poorly maintained ones (most of them?) really stink.




frogblogger,

You may be right on the four stroke engines but they sure do stink. Aren't they diesel? Whatever, they put out an ungodly amount of noxious fumes, are loud as heck and unsafe at any speed! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest

Serendipity2 said:


> If you have breakfast at home is fresh milk available? [preferrably low fat] I've not seen many moo cows in Thailand .../...


Here's a Thai moo cow, looking healthy and happy, snapped with its own personal tick remover ...



_(As usual, click on the pic to see the full-sized image...)_

On the subject of food, the way the fast food chains adapt to the different needs of their international customers is fascinating... taken at the Khaosan Road McDonalds, Bangkok. Oysters, and red wine??


_(Click on the pic to see the full-sized image...)_


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Here's a Thai moo cow, looking healthy and happy, snapped with its own personal tick remover ...
> 
> 
> 
> _(As usual, click on the pic to see the full-sized image...)_
> 
> On the subject of food, the way the fast food chains adapt to the differ needs of their international customers is fascinating... taken at the Khaosan Road McDonalds, Bangkok. Oysters, and red wine??
> 
> 
> _(Click on the pic to see the full-sized image...)_



frogblogger,

The moo cow pic was great and she does look well fed and healthy. Then you had to go and ruin my day with your photo of McDonalds "restaurant" in Bangkok.  

One of the worst sights ever was seeing the 'Golden Arches' along the Champs Elysees. That most beautiful of boulevards, with it's fabulous architecture ruined by cheap American capitalism. [That said I have eaten at Mickey D's in Beunos Aires - but only the fish and chicken sandwiches, NEVER a Big Mac] That's my story and I'm sticking to it! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Hephesus

It all in the look, I just do not think that the deep fried locust will have the same impact as a Big Mac. and as for those big black beetles cooked on the sidewalk in Bkk they will never get a chain of shops selling them. I am sticking to fruit.


----------



## KhwaamLap

Hephesus said:


> It all in the look, I just do not think that the deep fried locust will have the same impact as a Big Mac. and as for those big black beetles cooked on the sidewalk in Bkk they will never get a chain of shops selling them. I am sticking to fruit.


Having worked in 'the Scotish restaurant' whilst at school in the UK, I can honestly say I would be far more happy with the food hygene in the street stall's bug cafe than Mackies!


----------



## Serendipity2

KhwaamLap said:


> Having worked in 'the Scotish restaurant' whilst at school in the UK, I can honestly say I would be far more happy with the food hygene in the street stall's bug cafe than Mackies!


I would agree! McDonalds and I are not close acquaintences. Bovine Spongiform Enchalopathy anyone? [mad cow for those that don't know!]


----------



## hoodon

I'm not an expat but nonetheless a regular visitor to Thailand and I spend some of my time in a Thai village and breakfast is an important start to the day. My choice at our village house is nearly always a cheese and bacon toasted sandwich and my girlfriend Wilai always insists I make her one as well, which still kind of amazes me even now.
For the Milk... Tesco Lotus offers a wide range and while you're there don't forget to pick up a pack of frozen chips on the way to the checkout, those frozen spuds are a lifesaver at nine at night in a village when the chips are down.


----------



## Guest

Interesting HD, there's a major spat about cheese on another thread. So what is your considered opinion on the virtues of Thai cheese, or is it only edible toasted?


----------



## hoodon

frogblogger said:


> Interesting HD, there's a major spat about cheese on another thread. So what is your considered opinion on the virtues of Thai cheese, or is it only edible toasted?


Bloody expensive even at Tesco Lotus but there is something I must confess. I always take a block or two of mature Cheddar over in my suitcase, naughty but nice.


----------



## Guest

Black market contraband eh, careful a kilo of the yellow stuff can get you a ten stretch at the Bangkok Hilton...


----------



## KhwaamLap

Amy123 said:


> Hi Guys, just wanted to share with you this place called *HomeMade-Cheese Co.
> * they are located in the center of Bangko and make cheese and Home Made Yogurt of Premium quality. they do home delivery and very reasonable prices.
> 
> They have:
> 
> Feta Cheese
> Cream Cheese
> Quarker Cheese
> Herbal Cheese
> Olive Cheese
> Labaneh Cheese
> Green Onion Cheese
> Cottage cheese
> Sour Cream
> Ricotta
> Mascarpone
> Greek Yogurt and Home Made Yogurt which are so GOOD...
> 
> they do delivry for 80 baht
> 
> they alson have great HomeMade HUMMUS and Tahini and Tsziziki greek deep.
> 
> 
> Attached Product and Price List...!!!!!:ranger:


Do they deliver to CM? Well worth 80Baht


----------



## Guest

Amy, thanks for the info, and it's useful to know about these sources, but one thread on cheeses is more than enough! The forum has to be very careful about promoting businesses and products, so I'm removing the cheesy posts from all but the cheesy thread  ....


----------

